# Help me plan my SouthEast vacation.



## husun (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm looking for suggestions on Road Bike Routes along the south east coast. I'll be traveling from NJ down to FL. Any great rides with good scenery that you can suggest? I'v never been biking in any other state besides NJ so any suggestions would be helpful.

Also I was looking for books but only found cycling on the southwest coast. Is there anything published for the southeast? 

I await your responses.


----------



## Maj.Taylor (Sep 26, 2004)

Gee, a "please" or a "thank you" in that _demand_ for assistance just might help generate a few responses. (But let me speak only for myself. I would have been willing to help if that had been the case. I could have pointed you to resources and provided suggestions for getting through North Carolina. I might even have considered putting you up for a night or two here on the coast.)


----------



## husun (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey thanks for the help but we don't plan to start riding until south of N.Carolina, maybe South Carolina. I'd have to decline on staying at your house, the trip is kind of a private thing.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Key Biscayne*



husun said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on Road Bike Routes along the south east coast. I'll be traveling from NJ down to FL. Any great rides with good scenery that you can suggest? I'v never been biking in any other state besides NJ so any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> Also I was looking for books but only found cycling on the southwest coast. Is there anything published for the southeast?
> 
> I await your responses.


When you get to South Florida (Miami), a very popular route is the bridges of Key Biscayne to the parks of Crandon. Lots of scenery, right on the ocean and cars are very bike friendly.


----------

